# Koi Kauf ist Vertrauenssache?



## GG aus GL (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

könnt Ihr mir Hilfestellung beim Kauf meiner ersten Kois geben?
Ich mochte ca. 3 bis 5 Tiere in meinen ca. 13.000 Liter Teich setzen.
Außer 10 putzmunteren Goldfischen ist noch nix drin und es sollen noch einige Regenbogenelritzen in den Teich.

So ich möchte keine Unsummen für die Kois ausgeben und es müssen keine großen Tiere sein. Wachsen können die Kois bei mir

Was ich mir so vorstelle sind Kois mit Weiß und Rot evtl. noch etwas Schwarz...
Ich bin Neuling und sehe bestimmt keinen Unterschied ob Japaner oder Europäer.

So was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen oder auch Quellen wo ich Kois anschauen und zu einigermaßen günstigen Preisen erwerben kann.

Schon mal danke
Gerd


----------



## GG aus GL (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi Kauf ist Vertrauenssache?*

Hallo,

habe was vergessen - ich wohne im Großraum Köln und bin mobil.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## baumr (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi Kauf ist Vertrauenssache?*

Hallo
Elite-Koi in Düsseldorf oder MecKoi in Meckenheim bei Bonn sind gute Adressen beim Koikauf. Man bekommt dort Fischlein für jeden Geldbeutel.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Henkkaas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi Kauf ist Vertrauenssache?*

Hallo Gerd!!

Ich kann dir wärmstens EliteKoi in Langenfeld empfehlen!!!!!

Enrico Bregas ( Geschaftsführer) ist ein super netter und auch kompetenter Ansprechpartner. Er war letzten Sonntag bei mir und hat sich meinen Teich angeschaut , Fische kontrolliert und mir ein paar Tips zur Verbesserung meiner Anlage gegeben!!

Habe meinen Chagoi und meinen Platinum von Ihm und werde in Zukunft nur noch dort kaufen!!!! 

Mach nicht den Fehler und Kauf von Privat!! Das habe ich gemacht. Hi Utsuri aus Cuxhaven von einem Dirk Keßler!! Angeblich gesundes Tier. Blauäugig habe ich gekauft und nach ca 3 Wochen Koi tot und er redet sich jetzt raus. Habe auch direkt einen Rüffel bekommen von Enrico!! ( Zurecht!!)

Das war lehrgeld und ich bin mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen. Allle Fische bei mir sind wohl auf!!

Also ELITEKOI 

Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen


----------



## GG aus GL (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi Kauf ist Vertrauenssache?*

Hallo,

ich war heute mal bei EliteKoi in Langenfeld.
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ein ganz fairer Laden.
Und jetzt schwimmen die ersten 6 Kois im Teich... mal schauen was draus wird!

Danke für den Rat
Gerd


----------



## Henkkaas (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi Kauf ist Vertrauenssache?*

Hallo Gerd,

ja Glückwunsch! Schön das ich helfen konnte. 

Werde nächste Woche auch noch zu Ennrico fahren... 

Viel Spass mit den Neuzugängen


----------



## koikultur (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Gerd. Na wie haben sich die koi gemacht?


----------



## Micha61 (13. Mai 2016)

koikultur schrieb:


> Na wie haben sich die koi gemacht?


also in der Zeit, sollten sie schon etwas gewachsen sein


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo Marek,
du hast wohl nicht auf das Datum geschaut - der Beitrag ist von Juli 2009




Micha61 schrieb:


> sollten sie schon etwas gewachsen sein


----------



## koikultur (13. Mai 2016)

stimmt die sollten gewachsen sein. Das ist mir bewusst das der Beitrag älter ist. Ich habe damals vermittelt und da jetzt einige Zeit vergangen ist kann man ja mal nachfragen. Bin seid gestern wieder hier. Hatte ne kleine Auszeit  Mein altes Profil ( Henkkaas) gibt es noch wie ich festgestellt habe.


----------



## Ansaj (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ja, der Beitrag ist schon ziemlich alt und vielleicht ist der Themenersteller gar kein aktives Mitglied des Forums mehr.
Ich finde es aber ziemlich fahrlässig, dass seine damalige Frage gleich mit Tipps für Koi-Händler beantwortet wurde, ohne darauf hinzuweisen, dass sein Teich für die Koihaltung zu klein ist. Besonders, wenn da noch Goldfische drin sind und Elritzen hinzukommen sollen. Selbst wenn man von der Regeleung 10.000 l für den ersten Koi ausgeht, (die ich ehrlich gesagt Schwachsinn finde, weil sie zu pauschal ist und meiner Meinung nach immer noch von zu wenig Volumen ausgeht) wären wir bei 3 und nicht 6 Kois und 3 wäre für einen Gruppenfisch auch nicht sehr artgerecht. 
Ich schreibe das jetzt, weil der alte Beitrag nun mal ausgegraben wurde und sich dadurch vielleicht Leute hierhin verirren, die es ähnlich handhaben wollen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## koikultur (13. Mai 2016)

aha...  Also heißt es wenn ich einen 10.000l Teich habe darf nur ein Koi rein? Das ist ja völliger Blödsinn. Sorry. Aber da gehören weit mehr Faktoren zu. Filterung. Wasserqualität und hochwertiges Futter was den Fisch in Kondition und Vitalität hält und das Wasser kaum belastet. 

Das der Besatz bei 13000l begrenzt ist ist klar aber das ist alles völlig im Lot. Das du schreibst es sei grob Fahrlässig kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Aber da hat jeder seine Meinung.  

Ob er hier noch aktiv ist wird sich zeigen ob er sich meldet


----------



## Doc (13. Mai 2016)

Wenn die Filterung TOP ist und der Rest der Umgebung auch passt, sehe ich da ebenfalls kein Problem.


----------



## Ansaj (13. Mai 2016)

Hi Koikultur,
lies meinen Beitrag doch mal etwas genauer


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2016)

Was soll denn jetzt dieser Blödsinn. Sicherlich entwickeln sich auch die Kenntnisse in der Koihaltung weiter. 2009 war die gängige Meinung noch 5000 für den ersten, 1.000 für jeden weiteren. Ausserdem haben wir, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, den gesamten Teichbau von GG begleitet. Teich und Technik waren also nicht unbekannt. Also - nicht gleich lostrompeten, gelle.

Wir jetzt hier einfach mal zu, da Koikultur/Henkaas von diesem User, der schon länger nicht mehr aktiv war, wahrscheinlich keine Antwort bekommt. Deshalb gehen wir alle mal davon aus, dass es Fischen und Besitzer gut geht.


----------

